# New guy



## asked3 (Apr 21, 2015)

Pretty new to this forum. Just wanted to let everyone who doesn't know about napsgear.org. It's pretty much the best site out there for AAS. I've ordered from the site countless times and have had no problems. Everything is legit and I've seen major results. Don't take my word for it though, do your research and you'll find out real quick how awesome they are.


----------



## DF (Apr 21, 2015)

:32 (6): .............................................


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thats priceless ...........nice first post ...........Worst source out there , thanks for checking in like were all dumb

You and Promethius are prolly ghey lovers !!!!!


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Two glowing reviews for NAPS in a week?

I'm sold!

Do you guys take credit cards?


----------



## bugman (Apr 21, 2015)

Wait a minute!!  I need to write that down.


----------



## DB4L (Apr 21, 2015)

If I see the word "legit" being used one more time with Naps, Im gonna kill a kitten. 
Sorry Rumpy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2015)

asked3 said:


> Pretty new to this forum. Just wanted to let everyone who doesn't know about napsgear.org. It's pretty much the best site out there for AAS. I've ordered from the site countless times and have had no problems. Everything is legit and I've seen major results. Don't take my word for it though, do your research and you'll find out real quick how awesome they are.


Go fukk yourself shill.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for joining. Glad to have you. I've been wondering how to acquire illegal drugs via Internet.


----------



## 4everstrong (Apr 22, 2015)

Going to the website right now. Cant wait to try this FIRE GEAR!!!!! HA NOT! 
Why do these guys even try to post the adds? They know they are going to get banned in about 10 seconds.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 22, 2015)

Hmm...nothing to see here.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm not saying you'd suck a dick. But I bet you'd hold it in your mouth until the swelling went down..... 
Cock mangler


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 22, 2015)

welcome to the board


----------



## ripped_one (Apr 22, 2015)

Well, hello.


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 23, 2015)

I could use a nap right about now...


----------



## coledeskin (Apr 24, 2015)

Will definitely be buying some of this!


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 24, 2015)

.........douche...........


----------



## BHAM27 (Apr 25, 2015)

Gaytarded!


----------

